# Layout BLind



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys-

I might be getting a layout blind eventually, but first i have a few questions...What does a person look for in a blind when they are shopping for tehm?...I know that I want a camo one (not certain of pattern yet), and I dont wanna spend more tehn $175...I was looking at the Cabelas Interceptor Layout BLind, and I like that one. Is that a good one?

What ones would u recommend?

Thanx
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Everyone is going to get on here shootnmiss and tell what they like. It's all just a preference. Kind of like buying a Ford or a Chevy some people have different tastes. The blind that your looking at I'm sure would suit you just fine. I've got a couple FA Eliminators and a Sport Utility Blind. I would say the one and most important factor when buying a layout blind is to get one that's easy to break down.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix ... sn01_1.jpg

I bought these expedite blanket blinds for my son and I. They work great and they are only $79.00 and when your on a tight budget like me they are perfect.


----------



## jeduck (Aug 23, 2007)

speaking of being on a budget, I took a piece of camo netting and tied pieces of killerweed all over it. I have one of those decoy bags from cabelas with the pad and I lay on that. The netting/killerweed pulls on/off like a blanket. Not very high-tech, but cheap,light,spacesaving,and mobile.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I just ordered a Gooseview X-Terminator from Reeds Sports in Minnesota for $149.99. Free shipping and no sales tax makes it about the best buy I could find. The other great deals are at Rogers Sporting Goods, the website of which you can get to with a simple search of their name. Again no sales tax, and shipping isn't bad.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Shootnmiss,

IMHO, here are some things to think about regarding layout blinds (in no particular order):

1: Comfort
2: Ease of setup/breakdown
3: Size (folded and set up)
4: Quality/Durability
5: Price

Since I have steel bars in my back, I HAVE to consider comfort. I borrowed a power hunter and had a cross bar digging into me. Therefore, *I *wouldn't use one again, althought it is a very low-profile, easy to set up blind.

I borrowed a SUB and was very pleased with comfort and back support. It does take a few seconds more to set up, but for me it is worth it. Once it is broken in, the set up is easier. I was able to find a NIB Camo SUB for $157 (w/ shipping).

Since these are the only two that I have used, I can't speak about others.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a power hunter and like it, it is comfortable for me. Very lightweight, that is a big consideration since we sometimes pack quite a ways into a field. I like the flip-up cover too.

I bought it in brown, it is cheaper than camo. I mud it in then put lots of grass on it so there was no need for camo, brown is cheaper.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Everyone here has given some good advice so far, so I won't bother repeating them. I will say this though. The blind I use is field khaki, or in other words, "brown". I feel that it blends in much better than any of the camo patterns that you can pick from. And really you should never be relying on your camo pattern to blend in anyways. You should have enough stubble stuffed into it that you can't see and of the blind fabric.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

If you have a trailer or a long box truck and aren't worried about space, I like my khaki eliminator pro guide that I got from rogers sporting goods ($130 shipped new!). It is a little higher profile though.

I use a GHG groundforce on most hunts. Setup/takedown is VERY easy and it is a low profile blind that packs away nicely. The FA SUB is also a great choice.

I'm with Diver sniper on the camo thing. If you're on a budget dont waste your money on camo, it isn't neccesary at all. Make sure you Mud it up well and stuff it with whatever cover is in the field you're hunting.

I also have a used shadowgrass avery finisher for sale that is in great shape if you're interested  I'll be in the twin cities this weekend.


----------



## mallardmaster5472 (Sep 13, 2007)

who is this tightwad jeduck? while your at it why dont you just pull your motor up and paddle to save a few bucks on gas you doofus.


----------



## jeduck (Aug 23, 2007)

mallard master, last time I checked this sport was about killing ducks not seeing how much money you can spend. I guess it doesn't matter to you that I am hidden on the ground under natural vegetation just like you. How old are you by the way because you sound like my 12 year old who thinks last year's video game is no good. I wonder how many bygone hunters are rolling over in their graves because primadonna M.M. is too good for the ground. You probably can't put out a spread without a ten thoundand dollar fourwheeler either. How many product stickers do you have pasted all over your top-of-the-line gear?


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

You're obviously on a budget so, just like USA & diver said, go with the field khaki color. I've had a khaki Avery Finisher for years and have hunted it in just about every cover you can think of. You're going to brush it with the natural surrounding materials every time, so the camo just doesn't matter. You may even end up in a field with little or no cover and then the camo could possible hurt you.

Roger's Sporting Goods has the Ground Force blind for about $160. I know several guys that have these and they function just fine. But there are several out there that are good. I would suggest going somewhere and trying a few out. It's all about your comfort and how you like the lids to work. When you find what you like, you may even go on eBay and save a few bucks. Roger's sells on there quite often and sometimes for even cheaper than their website. Their seller name is "huntfishpro". Good luck.


----------



## mallardmaster5472 (Sep 13, 2007)

Jed uck
Age isn't a factor, my 8 year old grandson probaby out shoots you. I was only saying that duck season is to precious to be waisting time on fictitious advice from someone who probably wouldnt know what a duck looks like outside a stocked facility. Ducks here wouldn't fall for your broomstraw tied to a net with strips of your sons last year video duck hunting game. Spend some time in a blind with him and then he could offer-up some real advice for you. As far as money goes, a sturdy pair of khaki trousers and the local vegetation works wonders. So leave the broomstraw on the broom before your mom spanks your bottom sonny-boy. BY THE WAY just how many hunting games do you have???


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

*EASY GUYS!!!!!

I'll say it for Chris, no personal attacks! And let's get this thread back on track.*


----------



## jeduck (Aug 23, 2007)

M.M- I'm confused. Wasn't the root of your complaint against me that I was too cheap? Then you come back to say brown pants and grass is enough? You say ducks where you are wouldn't be fooled by camo netting and killerweed. Where are you then? Apparently not ND. I've shot plenty of birds in north central ND with my broomstraw blanket(which is real grass). My mom doesn't spank me anymore but my wife does


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Please take the banter somewhere else. Jeduck, I realize that you were only making a suggestion to someone that is obviously trying to come up with a blind on a budget when mm insultingly attacked you. I assure you, most of the people on the website will not respond to your posts in that way and I hate that you got that toward one of your first few posts. I hope it does not discourage you from participating in the future. MM, I think I speak for most of the guys here when I ask that you either reply to the thread in a positive manner or keep it to yourself. This site is designed for serious sportsmen that want to share information about their individual interests; whether that be hunting, fishing, dogs, or cooking; while at the same time protecting the wonderful natural resource that is NoDak Outdoors. But you can only benefit through positive participation. Nobody here cares that you think jeduck is a tightwad.


----------



## mallardmaster5472 (Sep 13, 2007)

Jeduck 
I apologize for insulting you idea, as it turns out, I am also here in SD, Minot. I had you pegged wrong, i thought you were one of these tourists I see come up here once a year with your bookread knowledge to pilfer our wildlife and return home to brag about how mighty a hunter you were. Next time you are on my side of town, stop into my shop and we'll pick the feathers one old hunter to another. Im still not sold on your cheesy blind but perhaps we could discuss better basic arrangements.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> I apologize for insulting you idea, as it turns out, I am also here in SD, Minot.


FYI: if you live in Minot, you live in North Dakota. Not South Dakota.


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

Scheels in SF has their SUBs on sale for $150.00 Nice blind for the $, camo, free flag, zipper bottom and a flag pouch . $199 normally. Cabela is running the same sale in mitchell, but their blind does not have the extra features. Last year i had a 8x8 chunk of burlap that i laid under. It had a camo print it was cold and uncomfortable, cost me $8 and i killed geese and ducks. I tied cornstalks to it and then rolled it up. I decided that it was miserable to lay under, and got a power hunter in khaki. I still have it in the garage if someone that does not have a blind wants to join us hunting.

And I do not work at scheels


----------



## mallardmaster5472 (Sep 13, 2007)

Forgive my type-o on the state as i was in a hurry mr. JACK DANIELS was calling.If your planning a trip here wait a few more weeks as i will be vacationing in S.C. they tell me North charleston is a lovly place this time a year.So maybe when I get home youll stop by jeduck


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I know that the cabelas blind sounds like a good deal, but it sure seems with a lot of this stuff you get what you pay for. I'd wait and get a Avery or a Eliminator. If your looking for a cheap short cut for now you can throw out some snow goose decoys and wear whites in them. Ducks love snow geese so it won't hurt. Good luck


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

check out the new cabela's mobile 1... a couple of my buddies got 'em during outdoor days for 120 bucks and they look amazing. they're comfy and they've got a gun rest (unlike the power hunter). they are also super light (7.5 lbs) and pack up in next to no time at all. just my two cents, good luck in your search


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

try www.rogerssportinggoods.com and look in their blinds section i got the final approach eliminator blind for $109.00! not to mention a hat a canada hammer goose call and an FA sticker


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I recently got a FA SUB layout blind from Scheels. It was on sale for only $150, shadowgrass, FA Double Trouble Flag, Flag Locker, and its the Scheels Edition.

Thanks for all the help
Shotonmiss09


----------



## bladepro30 (Sep 28, 2007)

I also used burlap tied up with cornstalks, it worked great! I finally broke down and bought a FA eliminator pro-guide XL this year but I still have the burlap and stalks in my truck.


----------

